# Vega bowl lathe



## Mike1950 (May 4, 2016)

Local posting- capable of a 24" bowl- You turners are crazy......... 1250 or offer.

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## Schroedc (May 4, 2016)

That's a steal if you're just turning bowls!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (May 4, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> That's a steal if you're just turning bowls!!!



Has a tailstock and says can turn 17" between centers. I posted just in case there was some interest. I can get some one the whole ad.


----------



## Tclem (May 4, 2016)

I knew something was up. A post by Mike with the word lathe in it. You can't even get Google to find any pages with those two key words

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Mike1950 (May 4, 2016)

Tclem said:


> I knew something was up. A post by Mike with the word lathe in it. You can't even get Google to find any pages with those two key words




GRRRRRR  I have a lathe and it serves it's purpose- takin up space.........

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tclem (May 4, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> GRRRRRR  I have a lathe and it serves it's purpose- takin up space.........


Catch-all

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc (May 4, 2016)

Seriously though, for anyone wanting a big bowl lathe it's a really good deal, Looks like the current comparable Vega Bowl lathe, the 2600, is selling for about 3200 plus all the other stuff you'd need/want to buy and freight. Lots of really good reviews and it is long enough to turn pens on or hairsticks for @Tclem although I don't know if he's old enough to get a big boy lathe yet...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## gman2431 (May 4, 2016)

Tclem said:


> I knew something was up. A post by Mike with the word lathe in it. You can't even get Google to find any pages with those two key words



Better question is why is he searching craigslist for them?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DavidDobbs (May 4, 2016)

The Vega lathes are built just a few miles up the road. 
Most the time you find a used one they look near new. That one has been well used. A bit fat on the price in my opinion. 
Dave


----------

